# Paludarium setup



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey all, I would like to create a paludarium in my 10g tank that I am curently using to house my Hermit Crab. I have a couple of questions:
-What kind of seperation should I use to seperate water from land?
-Is a filter absolutly necessary?
-Could I do two seperate pools of water on one filter (if needed)?
-What kind of animals should I house...
-I'm a beginner when it comes to aquariums and vivariums, so should I use real or fake plants?
PS: I am on a very low budget since I'm a student in 7th grade
Thanks


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

I also want advice for my Iwagumi


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

paludarium freak said:


> Hey all, I would like to create a paludarium in my 10g tank that I am curently using to house my Hermit Crab. I have a couple of questions:
> -What kind of seperation should I use to seperate water from land?
> -Is a filter absolutly necessary?
> -Could I do two seperate pools of water on one filter (if needed)?
> ...


Hello! 
I might be able to answere one or two of you questions...
-A filter, (or some type of water movment) is necessary. Unless you are doing alot of water changes, or you like agae! :icon_surp
-Real plants all the way! There are lots of aquatic plants, (and terrestrial plants) that do not need alot of care, anubais plants and java ferns for example.
-I am pretty sure that you wouldn't be able to add any land animals, though a small frog might work. For aquatic animals, it depends on how much water you have.
I have the same probablems as you! (7th grader low on cash!)


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks but I really can't afford a filter (spent all my cash on other stuff) but would a pump or bubble machine work?
I was planning on putting Bettas in the water and Red Claw Crab on land but I might not. I was also planning on putting in Mystery Snails in the water. I didn't start yet cuz my Hermit Crab is still in ther (waiting for him to die naturally:icon_cry so I can change the whole setup...
I really want to go with real plants but they seem like too much of a hasle and they probably won't survive for long cuz RCC love plants...


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

paludarium freak said:


> Thanks but I really can't afford a filter (spent all my cash on other stuff) but would a pump or bubble machine work?
> I was planning on putting Bettas in the water and Red Claw Crab on land but I might not. I was also planning on putting in Mystery Snails in the water. I didn't start yet cuz my Hermit Crab is still in ther (waiting for him to die naturally:icon_cry so I can change the whole setup...
> I really want to go with real plants but they seem like too much of a hasle and they probably won't survive for long cuz RCC love plants...


A pump might work, but you could also try a DIY sponge filter. Also, are you planning on useing terrestial plants? If you do use live plants, you can used a normal desk lamp, (or two) or one of those $10 aquarium hoods with equiped with some CFL bulbs.


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok... (Don't know what a DIY Sponge filter is but i'll check it up)... 
Yes I was planning on using terrestarial plants. For light I already have a red heat light. 
I finally decided on how to seperate water from land so that elliminates one of my questions.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

paludarium freak said:


> Ok... (Don't know what a DIY Sponge filter is but i'll check it up)...
> Yes I was planning on using terrestarial plants. For light I already have a red heat light.
> I finally decided on how to seperate water from land so that elliminates one of my questions.


Unfourtunatly, a heat lamp wouldn't work... :icon_sad: Your best bet would be to use a flourecent light of somesort. A sponge filter is a little thing that uses a pump and airstone to draw unwanted stuff into a sponge.


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok but is there a forum I can check and see how to make one?
-Light... Ok so i'll check into that.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Hmmm... Not that I know of, but you can Google it.


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok but would it be more simple to go with a small filter on Ebay or Kijiji?
PS: My filter will be under the land area


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

a 10g doesn't offer much room for a paludarium. You will have VERY limited room for fish, which will be far too small for a betta. 

The heat lamp is useless in this setting.


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

I was planning on Bettas and I think its big enough for 2 Bettas


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

over stocked- By the way, do you know anything about Iwagumis?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

paludarium freak said:


> I was planning on Bettas and I think its big enough for 2 Bettas


I understand that is what you are planning, but I am telling you that I believe that after you add land area, subtract air space that you will NOT have enough room for bettas. Especially after adding plants. One betta, alone, with a filter and at least 2-4 gallons of water is max for the tank. Making such a small tank int a paludarium is going to seriously limit inhabitants. Even bigger tanks have big problems. 

This is a battle most of us go through at some point--what we want, and what we can fairly do our setup.


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

You have a hermit crab? They need a very different setup, paladruims do not work. You can find lots of great information at the http://www.hermitcrabassociation.com

Sorry, I cant help you with the Iwagumis.


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

Well I will try even though you think it's too small... My land area wont be too big so I'm estimating that I will have about 1.5 to 2g of water.



over_stocked said:


> I understand that is what you are planning, but I am telling you that I believe that after you add land area, subtract air space that you will NOT have enough room for bettas. Especially after adding plants. One betta, alone, with a filter and at least 2-4 gallons of water is max for the tank. Making such a small tank int a paludarium is going to seriously limit inhabitants. Even bigger tanks have big problems.
> 
> This is a battle most of us go through at some point--what we want, and what we can fairly do our setup.


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

I know they don't work for a paludarium but right now I only have one Hermit Crab but when it dies, I will buy Red Claw Crabs that do live in paludarium.
Thanks for the website by the way


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

I know hermit crabs dont work in paludariums but when it dies i will buy Red Claw Crab that do work in a Paludarium


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

paludarium freak said:


> Well I will try even though you think it's too small... My land area wont be too big so I'm estimating that I will have about 1.5 to 2g of water.


Then no more than one betta, please. If you are not going to take the advice given here, please don't waste peoples time. You have decided what you want and then asked for advice. 

Bettas need a lot of vertical space which this setup will limit. There are other cool fish that you could put int here that would be much happier. 

The HC will drown in this setup.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

over_stocked said:


> Then no more than one betta, please. If you are not going to take the advice given here, please don't waste peoples time. You have decided what you want and then asked for advice.
> 
> Bettas need a lot of vertical space which this setup will limit. There are other cool fish that you could put int here that would be much happier.
> 
> The HC will drown in this setup.


overstocked,

your shaming a 7th grader for asking more questions and they are giving more thought to what they want, and you should kindly tell them that it would not be a good idea and not telling all the true here.

i have kept bettas all the time i have been in the aquarium hobby. horizontal space verses vertical space is not a big deal for them. did u know that bettas come from ditches in the wild that are shallow? like 3-4 inches at times and live fine there? also the main consideration with the betta in this tank is weather you are going to keep a longfinned version (male) or a short finned male of femal version. the reason i state this is that the crab may reach and destroy if not catch and kill the betta in shallow water as my hermit crabs and my lobsters do this.

in a ten gallon your imagination can go very far in how you use the space.im sitting here and looking at one of my ten gallons now and my imagination is going everywhere for you. i would put about a lil more then half way up for your land portion. and use a piece of plexi glass cut and siliconed there to hold back the gravel. place a branch safe for fish and inverts as your "stairs".

fake or live plants are what ever you want to do. depending on light for live.

i think u will be just fine. i would say in your water area u could get away with maybe 6-8 white clouds or 5 white clouds and a female betta or even some zebra danios. what i would do would play it safe and maybe just do 1 female betta and a cory cat and maybe just maybe how much water u have after u could do 5 white clouds. just maybe but start small.

IM GLAD U CAME HERE FOR ADVICE AND BIGGER IDEAS SHOULD BE BROUGHT TO THE TABLE AND WE CAN ADDRESS THEM. JUST BECAUSE SOMEONE HAS A FIT YOU CAN ALWAYS RELY ON SOMEONE ELSE TO COME AND HELP YOU FURTHER.

best of luck
brad


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Red Claw Crabs are brackish, which means they need marine salt in their water. You can read more about them on these profiles: http://badmanstropicalfish.com/profiles/profile101.html
http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Bug, Red Claw Crab.htm

Keeping a brackish tank will probably break your budget. In addition to the equipment you would need for a freshwater tank, you'll also need marine salt, a hydrometer, and a place to mix the saltwater for 24 hours before you put it in the tank (5 gallon bucket and air pump). Keep in mind that most freshwater fish will die in brackish water, including Bettas.

Paludariums are tricky, especially when they're small. I don't know what land animals you could put in the tank, but if you have at least 4 gallons of water and a filter, I think you can put some small fish in the tank. Here are some options:
A school (5 or 6) of White Cloud Mountain Minnows 
Heterandria formosa (probably too expensive for you) 
Endler's Livebearers (need a heater and can be expensive)
**One* Male or female Betta (also need a heater) 
Dwarf Gourami (they are sensitive, though, and need a heater)
*2-3 *male* Guppies (females will overpopulate the tank)
*2-3 *male* feeder Guppies
*Ghost Shrimp 
*African Dwarf Frog

*Best choices, IMO

Exactly how much money do you have to work with? We might be able to help you budget it so you aren't buying unneeded items or skimping on the necessary stuff.

If you want to have fish in the paludarium, here's what you'll probably need:
Some form of water movement (from a filter or air pump)
Some form of ammonia/nitrite removal (filter or fast-growing plants)
Dechlorinator
Heater
Lid for the tank

If you want live plants:
Glass lid for the tank (or you can get a light hood that doesn't need the glass lid)
Fluorescent light (the heat lamp won't work)
Simple fertilizer (this is optional, but highly recommended)
Enriched substrate (also optional, but recommended)

How are you going to divide the water from the land?

I can't help you with your Iwagumi- you should probably start a new thread about it.


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

Overstocked- I will start with one betta
Problemman- I haven't thought about that. To seperate land from water, I would rather not use Plexiglass/Silicone since I might want to put it back as a Terrarium or Aquarium.
Fishly-You just saved a couple of Bettas and Red Claw Crab cuz I really haven't thought of that. I was also planning on putting my filter under the land area. Any suggestions on land animals? Thanks everyone.
PS: I will start a new thread on Iwagumis


----------



## AshleySix (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm not too sure there really is many land animals you could put in there. Maybe some smaller frogs? Certainly not a turtle, and I dont think it'll be big enough as they are mostly land animals, but you could look into green anoles! That might be a little expensive though, they do have needs to be met.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i would go with a firebelly toad! colorful and funny at times


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

Cool... A firebelly toad sounds good but I hear there really messy and hard to take care for. Is this true?
Oh and BTW, my budget is for 40 to 80$


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

I was wondering, what kind of filter do I need if my filter will go under the land area


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

Why is nobody answering my questions...?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Maybe no one has an answer for those specific questions. Paludariums are certainly not the main attraction here.


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok... now I know. Do u know a website for Paludariums...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1_____enUS356US356&aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=paludarium


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks



over_stocked said:


> http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1_____enUS356US356&aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=paludarium


----------

